# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Ζητώ να μου χαρίσουν μικρό ενυδρείο !!

## gordon

Παιδιά καλησπέρα , είχα μια ατυχία σήμερα ..το ένα απο τα 2 ενυδρεία που έχω αυτόν τον καιρο άνοιξε  :sad: ...τα ψάρια και οι γαρίδες που είχε μέσα, προσωρινά μπήκαν σε πλαστικό κουτι αποθήκευσης μαζι με τα φιλτρα και τον θερμοστάτη..Αν κάποιος έχει ένα ενυδρείο (απο 30 λίτρα και πάνω) που να μην το θέλει , ή μονο τη γυάλα , θα τον παρακαλούσα να μου το χαρίσει. μπορώ να δώσω ως ανταλλαγη και μερικά ενυδρειακά(διάφορα) εννοείται πως αναλαμβάνω και τα έξοδα μεταφοράς. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------

